# 100th Birthday Present



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

For my aunt's 98th birthday I made her a crochet lapghan, and for her 99th, a rose cushion. But what to make for her 100th???

In the end I decided to make her something different.

The roses are made from cold porcelain. They are arranged in an unbreakable whisky tumbler, and I used glass pebbles (With glue) to hold them in place.

The crocodile clip in the centre of the roses to display photos, or little notes to remember the hair dresser appointment etc.

I would like to explore cold porcelain flower making in greater detailmaybe one day!!!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That's a beautiful and thoughtful gift. I've never heard of cold porcelain before. Love learning new things!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow they look like real roses.&#128049;


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What a thoughtful gift. The porcelain roses are beautiful.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

The roses are beautiful! I love the way you secured everything so the arrangement doesn't get disturbed. What a great gift!


----------



## DinahV (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful and thoughtful gift!


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh my, that is so clever and pretty.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful she will love them as they will never wilt.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Very beautiful! You're an artist!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

What a wonderful gift. You did a very beautiful job on the roses.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Very thoughtful & beautiful.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful and thoughtful


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How clever! They look real.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful roses and a wonderful gift. She will be so delighted.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful roses!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are so lovely. Thank you for sharing the pics


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

My friends aunt was turning 100 and I made her a painted wooden heart with flowers and her initials on it.
she was thrilled. and wrote me a card saying she would keep it forever.

well not forever but she did live until 105!!!


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

I just had to look up to what cold porcelain is and this is the answer I got:

Cold porcelain is an inexpensive, non-toxic, easy-to-work-with material.

Despite its name it is not porcelain, its main components are cornstarch and white glue, having also low quantities of oils and glycerol which give its porcelain-like texture. Because most of the constituents are biodegradable, lemon juice and sodium benzoate are sometimes used to prevent the growth of bacteria and fungi.

Originally from Argentina, it can be made at home very easily as it does not require heating, hardening by exposure to fresh air. Used for small projects, however, it is dissolved by heat or water, so it's not suitable for making crockery.

BTW they are beautiful. great work.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

What a lovely, beautiful, and thoughtful gift for your aunt!! My warmest congratulations on reaching 100!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy 100th :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Clever girl. They look very professional. Whatva lovely present.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

The absolute "perfect" gift for 100 year old lady....just beautiful.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice and very thoughtful.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful; what a lovely gift!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

You have come up with the perfect gift for your aunt. God bless her and I hope she has a happy birthday.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

A former work associate has a business she makes dolls flowers in cold porcelain beautiful work


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It's gorgeous!!! :-D


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

These are gorgeous and she's sure to love and treasure this thoughtful wonderful gift.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a beautiful gift. I have not heard of that technique before.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful lasting gift. kudos to you


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

What is cold porcelain?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Outstanding! You certainly did a great job...just beautiful!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful gift. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not familiar with cold porcelain. I do some work with polymer clay myself, but it would be too heaving to put on stems. Beautiful gift idea.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

That is a fantastic idea. I love the idea of the clip. You could put a picture of her family there when you give it to her.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

Doesn't cold porcelain shrink after a time though???


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for posting the introduction to something new to me. You made a useful and beautiful gift.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is spectacular! Love the roses.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Very pretty, Trisha.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

They're beautiful roses and such a lovely gift.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I love it that she has "hairdresser appointments, etc"!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Those roses are beautiful...


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Really pretty roses.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. My aunt's birthday was on December 1st, so I'm a bit late posting the pic, but she loved it!

Cold porcelain clay shrinks a little when it dries, but that's it. If you make the clay in a microwave, or saucepan, it shrinks more when it dries, than the no-cooking recipe. I use the no-cooking recipe.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely gift for your aunt she will love the roses and the thought you have given to make such a beautiful present x happy belated birthday to her xx


----------



## EarthNstone (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow! so pretty, she will love it! I have never heard of cold porcelain either! Must do some research  well done.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful roses. I'm sure she will love them.


----------

